# My first engine PMR 1BI



## f350ca (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi All
Fairly new to the group, been lurking for a while drooling over some of the work you craftsmen do.
Last winter decided to make some time to do something I've always to try. Been machining for a while, mostly since I retired from the oilfield, but never tried anything on this scale. Most of my equipment is a little over rated as you can see.
Here's machining the flywheel









Now the crank, tried on my worn out Taiwanese 14x40 but couldn't hold the runout down the length of the journals, here its on centers, I mount a shaft and turn the 60 deg point in the 3 jaw to get rid of any run out.




Needed to face the frame square to the base, this seamed the easiest way.




Boring the cylinder.




Keying in the bearing caps.




And the finished product, sort of, would like to make hex head nuts and studs to replace the slotted screws.












Guess I didn't figure out how to attach photos.
Hope these links aren't too much of a pain.
Sorry
Greg


----------



## hitandmissman (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like it turned out pretty good to me. Nice job.


----------



## RMS (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Greg,

Nice new engine! I am also gearing up to build my first as well. Here is how I post images.

Rob


----------



## DOC123 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely work. Have you powered it up yet?


----------



## steamer (Dec 27, 2010)

Great build!

I don't know if that lathe is big enough though.. ;D

Welcome!

Dave


----------



## f350ca (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. Was a fun build, actually the first build from a set of drawings or castings. Most of my work is custom one of's or repairs, and usually bigger. Last thing out of the shop was a 7 inch diameter flat belt pulley with a 2 1/4 bore to re-power a hammer tool water well rig.
Haven't built a boiler yet, but without rings or packings it runs nicely on 3-5 psi air.
Rob, tried using that icon but must have been screwing up the link to the file.
Yah Dave the 10 hp motor on the lathe was groaning a few times but managed to keep ever thing spinning.
Have been looking at the Stuart triple expansion marine engine. A work of art, but expensive castings. Thinking about trying one from bar stock, or should I say scrap. Have some huge brass bushings, about 60 pounds a piece out of a seismic vibrator, that could be cut up to make the base and some old cast iron base plates for the cylinder block.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 31, 2010)

greg nice build 
I linked a few pictures for you to make it easier for folks
just highlight the link (left click and drag with mouse)then click on the IMG icon
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful build Greg. I have that casting kit on the shelf "aging" until I find the tim eto get to it. I like the color scheme you used as well !! And welcome to HMEM too.

Bill


----------



## f350ca (Dec 31, 2010)

Tin thanks, never would have figured how to get the images up.
The paint was leftover auto paint from a floor replacement in an army Iltis
Greg


----------

